
Show HN: I took a joke too far - smcavinney1
https://medium.com/@Smcavinney/just-joking-but-seriously-bot-2df5601110c3
======
realalexhomer
Its a really funny idea but I found the title to be pretty inconsiderate to
readers.

I read the whole thing waiting for the part where you took it too far, and
then the article ended. It was then that I realized you did not take a joke
too far, you made a joke. Is the 'too far' part that you went through with
coding the bot in node? Because I don't really think that is 'too far'. There
are tons of much more elaborate jokes online.

Now you could write another follow up blog, 'I took a title too far'.

~~~
smcavinney1
I can see how you feel that way. The way I saw it, I made a joke to my friend,
and took it too far by making the joke reality.

------
mobinni
Is the code open source?

~~~
huac
[https://github.com/shaunymca/not_yorker](https://github.com/shaunymca/not_yorker)

